# My Furbabies:-)



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

I got a great photo of my babies and wantes to share...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

AWWWW snugglers I bet!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## librogeek (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness! How precious!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Love the kitteh's. What's their names?

Also love the covers and pillows they are laying on.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> Love the kitteh's. What's their names?
> 
> Also love the covers and pillows they are laying on.


The black one is London (from Zach and Cody-kids show) and Lola (from Lola and Charlie-kids show). That's actually a new bed set I got on sale for $60 at Macy's-originally $200. They never lay on my bed but I guess they also liked the new set


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I love Lola's colors and markings. Very unique.  

OK, gotta love the huge deal you got on that gorgeous bed set. Next time pick one up for me. LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

i love cats .


----------

